# How Long does it take Loxicom to start working



## Kelly butler (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone. I have a maltese that started limping on her right paw a week ago I checked for splinters, grass seed etc but found nothing, I thought she'd maybe just sprained it. Two days later the other front paw is limping and occasionally she darts away from where she was laying like she was stung or bitten. She is 8 years old and has laxating patella in her rear leg but I have never seen her with front leg issues. I Took her to the Vet Tuesday Morning and she pulled and bent her joints and gave me Loxicom. I have to give her 3.5kg on the syringe for her body weight each morning this is day 3 and there is no change yet, she is miserable and frightened looking waiting for the next jolt of pain or whatever she is getting that has her running from herself.
The dosage inside says a larger dose on the first day then the dose for her weight every day after. The vet didn't tell me that, maybe its because she is so small and 8 years old she made that decision. should I call her and ask should she have had the bigger first dose and does this sound like Arthritis setting in. I know they know their stuff but maybe I wasn't listening as I was stressing out at my unhappy furbaby. Thanks in advance for any guidance given.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think you should call your vet and ask her to clarify her advice


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

It's probably best that you phone your vet back for advice. If the loxicom isn't working then further investigations might be required.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Did you vet give an injection, or just the loxicom to start at home?

Double first dose or not, if after 3 days on pain relief she isnt improving, even slightly, then it could be that she needs something stronger or further investigations.

My own vet doesnt like the double first dose in older dogs. He much prefers to inject, then go on to to oral medication, considering the potential side effects on the gastric system.


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah i would definitely get back to the vet. The loxicom should have made some kind of difference by now if it was going to.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Can only comment on my cats reaction to it and it started to noticeably help within a few hours. If its been a few days without improvement then I too would recommend you speak to the vet.


----------



## Kelly butler (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi folks thanks for your replies, my Vet was in a difficult surgery all day and the other Vet out of house my query was not urgent so she finally got back to me at 5pm. As you all said there should be some relief now which there isn’t also she did not want to double dose at the beginning because of her small size and age and not to risk her stomach. I have to carry on the 3.5 kg dose till Sunday and bring her back next week for a change of pain relief and further investigation. My breeder has never had a Maltese with Arthritis so couldn’t comment on possible problems. Tonight she gets up and darts across the room like something shocked her then comes back scared looking, when I go to pick her up she holds her front paw up like it has rigamortis and is stiff and does not want to be comforted while in that moment. That’s for your words this Am till the vet got back to me.. Kelly


----------



## Kelly butler (Sep 15, 2017)

Sorry Nonnie I meant to say it was not injection just the 10ml oral suspension I’m giving her the 1.5mg/ml measured for her size. She’s a delicate wee dog and looks sad, she’s not understanding what’s happening. I had to put my other dog a cavalier King Charles to sleep two weeks ago, I’m broken hearted and wondered if snowdrop is too and this is something else. I can’t bear the thought that this is going to be something bad too, They become our babies as you’ll all know. Thanks for any ideas or advice I’ve been given x


----------



## Debbijacks123 (Sep 30, 2018)

Kelly butler said:


> Sorry Nonnie I meant to say it was not injection just the 10ml oral suspension I'm giving her the 1.5mg/ml measured for her size. She's a delicate wee dog and looks sad, she's not understanding what's happening. I had to put my other dog a cavalier King Charles to sleep two weeks ago, I'm broken hearted and wondered if snowdrop is too and this is something else. I can't bear the thought that this is going to be something bad too, They becomebabies as you'll all know. Thanks for any ideas or advice I've been given x


Hi Kelly did your dog get diagnosed? My 11year old chihuahua is doing exactly what your dog was doing vet gave us loxicom we are on day 6 with meds got 4 more days left


----------

